# Durchmesser 26"



## spOOky fish (7. März 2003)

hallo,

blöde frage: welchen durchmesser hat ein laufrad in 26"? sind das 26" mit reifen oder 26" felgendurchmesser?
welchen durchmesser hat die felge genau?
bitte keinen hinweis auf selbst nachmessen, das geht momentan nicht.


----------



## Airborne (7. März 2003)

Spooky, überleg doch ma, seit wann werden denn die Reifen mitgerechnet? NIE!!!! wie soll denn das denn sonst passen, die Reifen sind doch auch alle gleich vom Innendurchmesser!

1 Zoll = 2,54cm

somit sind 26Zoll= 66,04cm


und je nach Wunsch den Reifen dazu, als Faustregel kann man imho 5cm Flanke rechnen, also hat ein komplettes Laufrad so ca. 76cm durchmesser...

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (7. März 2003)

... und bevor jetzt wieder der Nächste kommt und sagt "Mein Reifen hat aber gar nicht 26" innen, sondern nur 422 mm, dann lasst mich noch hinzufügen, dass ja schliesslich der Sitz in der Felge sein muss und nicht aussen am Rand.  

@Airborne: Wenn man die Bedienungsanleitung von Tachos studiert, fällt einem auf, dass die REIFEN-Aussendurchmesser ganz erheblich variieren je nach Breite...

Wer keinen Sigma-Tacho hat, kann sich trotzdem die ETRTO-Grössen aus der Bedienungsanleitung holen unter www.sigma-sport.de


----------



## spOOky fish (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *Spooky, überleg doch ma, seit wann werden denn die Reifen mitgerechnet? NIE!!!! wie soll denn das denn sonst passen, die Reifen sind doch auch alle gleich vom Innendurchmesser!
> 
> 1 Zoll = 2,54cm
> ...



mensch, ausrechen, da hätt ich ja selbst drauf kommen können  .

also ganz so auf der wurstsuppe bin ich nicht dahergeschwommen. ausrechenn kann ich schon selber, nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass das nicht unbedingt so hinhaut. deshalb meine frage!


----------



## Airborne (7. März 2003)

stimmt  die Vuelta Excalibur DH hat gemessene 58cm    

sind die 26" etwas inch oder irgend sowas???

Torsten


----------



## Dafi (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *stimmt  die Vuelta Excalibur DH hat gemessene 58cm
> 
> sind die 26" etwas inch oder irgend sowas???
> ...



jou! inch=Zoll

Dafi


----------



## araknoid (8. März 2003)

die 26" beziehen sich auf den aussendurchmesser inklusive reifen. is natürlich blödsinnig. 

beim motorrad bezieht es sich auf den felgendurchmesser. eine 21" motorradfelge entspricht fast einer 24" radlfelge


----------

